# Feed and care for baby pigeon... help?



## madhatter58 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey! New to this community, but really in need of some help! 

Just recently, I rescued a baby pigeon. It fell from the rafters at my work, and was unable to fly back up to its parents. It wandered around on the ground for the course of the day, and I decided to take him home before he was shot, or eaten by the cat. 

I'm not quite sure how old he is. He's small, easily fitting in my hand, but he has most of his feathers, but still has tufts of yellow here and there, mostly around his head. He's not injured, and does a lot of preening, and likes to explore the bathroom (where I've been keeping him, since it's easily the quietest room in the house, and since we've another bathroom, he's not bothered. It's relatively warm, and I've made a makeshift nest/resting area out of a towel for him) 

My main concerns are what do I feed him, and how? Should I be buying a formula, and syringe feeding him? What is the recommended formula in that case? I didn't want to leave him hungry while I researched, so I let him have some warmed peas, and he drank afterward, so I think he should be fine for the meantime. Or should I be giving him seed? He's not shown much interest in pecking, but maybe that's because I haven't been able to offer the right kind of grain. 

Also, how do I get him to show more of an interest in drinking? Obviously he's drunk a little bit, especially after eating, but I don't want him getting dehydrated. Or maybe he's drinking the right amount, I don't know. 

He's been pooping, so that means he's obviously digesting something, hopefully those peas are doing the trick and holding him over. 

Sorry for the lengthly post  I didn't notice how long it was getting! If anyone could help, or steer me in the right direction, that would be wonderful! Haha. Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know what country you are in?

If you could provide a photo we can see what sort of pigeon it is and how old...then advise further.

In the meantime *this* is a link to my web page on caring for a baby pigeon which I hope will answer many of your questions .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you are on the right track. Here's some pre-written feeding instructions.
I've found this method to work really well.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## madhatter58 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! 

I live in Manitoba, Canada. 

I just read in another thread that frequently fluffed feathers usually mean that there is something wrong. The little guy that I have fluffs his feathers when he's preening, and when he's sitting alone. I don't know how often pigeons fluff themselves up, or why, but do you think that there is something up? He's active, squeaks a lot, flaps his wings and runs around the place, and I've checked his mouth, judging from pictures and other descriptions, it's fine: most definetly pink. 

Alright, enough of me being overly worried. Here are some pictures: 

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af235/madhatter58/Pigeon/IMG_7237.jpg

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af235/madhatter58/Pigeon/IMG_7236.jpg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He's adorable. great save on your part.
He could be fluffed because he's cold...just a possibility.
Squeaking and flapping can mean the baby is hungry and isn't getting enough to eat.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome. What a cute baby. This is an amazing site for both support and info. I was were you are now this past July. I'm not anywhere near as knowledable as most here, but I can tell you what I have learned. It looks like your baby may be between 20 and 25 days old. Here is a webpage that shows them each day of developement to help date yours. http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Mine were around 18 days old when they started to drink water. Once they start to drink water I started to feed them room temperature peas, corn shredded carrots and diced apples. I found that it was most effective to use a tiny cup (like the one that comes with cough syrup and let (help) them pick out the food. For at least a weak after starting this, I still gave them formula by the syring (just be carfull not to fill there mouths too full to avoid food getting into the windpipe. Once they got good at eating from the tiny cup I started putting the mixture on the counter for them to eat. At some point around 30 days I introduced a mix of seed, nut, barely and dried fruit. I hear some love mung beans and lentils (mine did not). You can buy a bottle of vitamin supplement at walmart for about $1.50 to add to the water or you can go online to Jedds or new enland pigeon supply for supplies. 

They need to be kept dry at this point, but sometime between 45 and 60 days you will want to introduce them to a bath (shallow bowl or dish with about 2 inches of water). They usually love to take baths, so keep an eye on their water bowl in case they used it for a dip. 

Sorry this is so long. I don't have the best answers, but please let me know if I can help. Good luck!


----------



## yogiii (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello madhatter, Your bird story really reminds me of my now free rescue pigeon.

I found You Tube very helpful, Apparently pigeons are like parrots and eat by putting there beaks into there parents mouths, they dont like syringes put into there mouths.

A squeezable sauce bottle with a 1 inch wide opening and a balloon pulled tightly over the end and a slit cut into the balloon, The food mix i made was Cornflakes, Peas, breadcrumbs , and birdseed, liquidised and warmed to luke warm NOT hot. 

She loved it and feeding became a pleasure, I would always have a plate of seed near her and she started eating and drinking by herself within three weeks. 

Hope all goes well, Your efforts will be worth it. Pigeons are very special.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This bird is too old to start feeding any sort of formula to. It should be getting the peas and corn. Once he learns how to pick them up himself, which usually doesn't take long, he will start to pick up seed. They seem to learn to pick up faster with the peas and corn, as they are soft, and easier to pick up.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice save, what a pretty baby.


----------



## madhatter58 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! Thank you so much for the quick, and helpful replies! 

Alright, so I have yet another question. I've been feeding Jimbo (what I call him  pretty pathetic name, I know) just peas and corn, and he won't seem to eat anything else. He'll peck at seed, but never picks up much. He seems to like the larger, softer things. What else can I feed him that he'll eat? 

Also, he's still not showing much interest in drinking. I dip the corn and peas in water before feeding him them, but I know that probably isn't enough. Is there someway that I can get him to drink?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

madhatter58 said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for the quick, and helpful replies!
> 
> Alright, so I have yet another question. I've been feeding Jimbo (what I call him  pretty pathetic name, I know) just peas and corn, and he won't seem to eat anything else. He'll peck at seed, but never picks up much. He seems to like the larger, softer things. What else can I feed him that he'll eat?
> 
> Also, he's still not showing much interest in drinking. I dip the corn and peas in water before feeding him them, but I know that probably isn't enough. Is there someway that I can get him to drink?



You can chop up cooked carrots very small and try giving him those. 
As far as getting him to drink, put some water in a shot glass or other small dish, and gently dip his beak in, but not past his nostrils. Try to guide him by holding his beak on either side. Or just gently lower his beak into the water. Eventually, he will get it. It may take several tries, but he'll learn to drink.

He will pick at the seed for a while, but after learning to pick up the peas and corn, he will soon learn to pick up the seeds.


----------

